# Another New Strap



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

For the Poljot Buran this time, It looks like its a mm out between the lugs but it fits nicely when on the wrist


















And a better view of the orange on orange


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice Straps, but your going to have to buy more watches with all these to have homes for.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You dont want to see my strap box









There is no chance of me finding enough watches to use them with


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Now you make me want to see your strap box Jason....







and just the strap in the box only, picture pleaseeee


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pda4live said:


> Now you make me want to see your strap box Jason....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on we all want to see your strap box now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Personally I feel a Gentlemans strap box is a very private thing


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Personally I feel a Gentlemans strap box is a very private thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sorry wont go there again.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Personally I feel a Gentlemans strap box is a very private thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite agree, the last thing one wants to see before tea is Jason's Strap On









Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Too late, your getting it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hey Jase,

What is the bracelet immediately in front of the stopwatches? is it a Seiko?

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats cool







You need a lot more watches for those little ones


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is Roger......18mm if I remember rightly, PG gave it to me, I dont use it, is it any good to you?

Its folded link so dont expect too much


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Thats some serious kit, nice set of tools and straps









Now lets see your sock draw









Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`ve got better legs then me Jase
















BTW do you use the stop watches to time your strap changing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for that Jase, it's been ages since I last saw your box.


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Many thanks Jason, that is a very nice straps box kit









luv to see it.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Big question I have Jase........why have you got joysticks on your BBQ?









David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There for playing with my food...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Big question I have Jase........why have you got joysticks on your BBQ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jasonm said:


> There for playing with my food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard the term _*`Big Dollop`*_ used when talking of our Mr Miller
















Of course my lips are sealed as to who would say such a thing


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm sure that Jason responded with an equal/measured retort...
















My other 1/2 refers to me with descriptions far worse than that... !!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I'm sure that Jason responded with an equal/measured retort...


It was PG that said it Joli, and yes I expect I gave as good as I got


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I would like to say for the record that Mr Miller is a darned fine gentleman and an asset to the forum


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Were all _special_ people Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> We`re all _special_ people Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Jase, thats why I know *I`ve* come to the right place


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> mach 0.0013137 Posted Today, 04:19 PM
> 
> QUOTE(jasonm @ Aug 14 2005, 04:10 PM)
> 
> ...


Mmmm yes I realised that... Still wondering though...

Is it that some of you guys have needs that are termed as very special or that some of you are termed as very special needs????

We care in this community!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> as very special needs????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nurse its time for Mr Millers injection


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

:

Ok but 1st we'll need to get a big blunt needle and some of the industrial strength flushing agent...









There used to be an advert for 'Opal Fruit' sweets which said they were made to make your mouth water...














Well Jason this process will at the very least make your eyes water!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Joli


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

That's cool Jason.

Do some of those rubber divers straps have built in compasses?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> :
> 
> Ok but 1st we'll need to get a big blunt needle and some of the industrial strength flushing agent...
> 
> ...


 Don`t worry Jason this will hurt us more then it hurts you









Yeah right


----------

